# Spandex and Running Contacts (too funny video!)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Spandex and Running Contacts

Oh my gosh!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Too funny! I hope I never feel the need to wear spandex in the ring as I think it would traumatize the judge and the crowd.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Hilarious video! I triple dog dare someone to dress as Captain Broccoli and run agility.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:spittingcoffee: :rofl:

I think I know that super hero!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

:wild: Oh my gosh....too funny! :rofl:

(Seeing as I'm now rather middle-aged and not so aero-dynamic...I think I'll just stick to baggy dungarees and frumpy sweatshirts...much safer LOL!)


----------

